# Wiring requirements for a Church



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

imgn.mccullars3 said:


> I am about to wire a church for a customer. I need to know is it required by NEC that it be wired with MC cable/BS cable


In the actual assembly areas, yes, MC cable would be one method that is permissible.



> or can I use Romex,


You can use romex in the ancillary areas as long as it meets the other code rules. 



> minimal #12 gauge wire?


No, not an NEC requirement. 



> Also, do I need to contact the local permitted area and find out what their requirements are?


Not a bad idea, but more than likely they are using the NEC.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What is BS cable? is it BS?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Is this considered a place of assembly?


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

I would do the hole building in MC.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is this considered a place of assembly?


Yes!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is this considered a place of assembly?





Salvatoreg02 said:


> Yes!!


Unless you know something the rest of us don't we can't say if it is or it is not.

And also even if the seating area is other areas will not be.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Unless you know something the rest of us don't we can't say if it is or it is not.
> 
> And also even if the seating area is other areas will not be.


Which goes back to... You definitely need to be in touch with YOUR AHJ. I am involved with an addition to a church right now, and even the load calcs have to be figured based on the purpose of each area (sanctuary, class rooms, etc.). Also, the AHJ in this area does not permit ROMEX or wiring smaller than 12, period in any commercial construction, including churches.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Yes!!


That was a question for the op, not you.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Unless you know something the rest of us don't we can't say if it is or it is not.
> 
> And also even if the seating area is other areas will not be.


So let me guess you would do some of the work in romex and some of the work in armored cable. 

What if the panel is located where armored cable is required. What you do with romex?? LMAO!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> So let me guess you would do some of the work in romex and some of the work in armored cable.


I don't know what I would do I am just stating the code. And the code allows doing some in MC and some in NM.



> What if the panel is located where armored cable is required. What you do with romex?? LMAO!!


Obviously you would have to consider that, but most electrical rooms are not places of assembly. You would also have to watch out for suspended ceilings as NM iis not allowed in those spaces regardless of a place of assembly or not.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> Which goes back to... You definitely need to be in touch with YOUR AHJ.


Without a doubt, not something you want to talk about after you do it. 



> Also, the AHJ in this area does not permit ROMEX or wiring smaller than 12, period in any commercial construction, including churches.


Well that is just stupid.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Without a doubt, not something you want to talk about after you do it.
> 
> Well that is just stupid.


I understand, but you gotta do what you gotta do.... Heck, unless it has been changed recently, there was one or two areas around these parts that you couldn't use 14 ROMEX in residential.
:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> I understand, but you gotta do what you gotta do.... Heck, unless it has been changed recently, there was one or two areas around these parts that you couldn't use 14 ROMEX in residential.
> :blink:


14 wire is a bad idea for lighting unless you have LED factory hihats planned. Otherwise I often find sizable chandeliers are used.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> 14 wire is a bad idea for lighting unless you have LED factory hihats planned. Otherwise I often find sizable chandeliers are used.


Sorry, Shockdoc, I was just referring to a couple that don't pass any use of 14 in residential. Most churches in this direction go with chandelier or stage-type lighting.... I wouldn't even think of using 14 in this ap!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I, too, would like to know about this BS cable. Is this a new cable that is only available in Mississippi ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> Sorry, Shockdoc, I was just referring to a couple that don't pass any use of 14 in residential. Most churches in this direction go with chandelier or stage-type lighting.... I wouldn't even think of using 14 in this ap!


Most of any new churches going up here are HD sized hangars with the same apperatus, would even be looking at #10 wire by spans.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I, too, would like to know about this BS cable. Is this a new cable that is only available in Mississippi ?


I think the OP said this... Never heard of the stuff!
:blink: Have a good one.
-Jim


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

jmsmith said:


> I understand, but you gotta do what you gotta do.... Heck, unless it has been changed recently, there was one or two areas around these parts that you couldn't use 14 ROMEX in residential.
> :blink:


That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

BurtiElectric said:


> That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard


Hey, no argument here... Was just passin' on a little of what I have been told about a couple of places that's not too far from my location. I think it' kinda ridiculous myself.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

jmsmith said:


> Hey, no argument here... Was just passin' on a little of what I have been told about a couple of places that's not too far from my location. I think it' kinda ridiculous myself.


Not ragging you, I just never heard that before.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dealt with some BS cable today...


----------

